# Afghanistan Clips



## Bombardier (Sep 16, 2006)

British Fighting

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pFOCvm00qI]British Fighting[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Quick2004 (Oct 14, 2006)

nice videos  mate


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 28, 2006)

very nicesolthum


----------



## Matzos (Nov 28, 2006)

I keep getting the message the first two have been removed by the user?


----------



## Bombardier (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for pointing that out mate, thats the only problem with Youtube vids, the user can delete vids we are linking to so anybody finding a link that doesent work please let me know. Thanks again


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 30, 2006)

we will!kilt;


----------

